# Headers into house framing



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

Why not install a post against the sheathing and sit your beam on that? Even if you did want to use the hangers you'd have to open up the sheathing to install blocking, and if you ran the beam into the wall you'd have to install a continous point load to the basement/foundation.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Make sure that you attach these "headers" well, so when the deck your building on collapses the roof with stay up. I don't see near enough posts or footing to support a roof.


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

The picture was taken before I replaced the deck boards, demo'd the railings and added 6x6 supports under the dbl 2x10 band. In the picture the joists are cantilevered 36" past the girder.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*headers in houses*

LOAD PATH follow the load path all the way to the foundation draw it on a sheet of paper and submit it for a permit at your local building department


----------

